# Hocking river pig



## bnoble (Apr 5, 2012)

I had heard that bigger fish are likely to bite in the winter but I got to experience this first hand yesterday in the Hocking around Athens. Got this 19in. smallie on a clouser minnow with my fly rod. Only fish of the day. Im hoping for some more warm days this winter.


----------



## ripping lips (Jul 10, 2012)

awesome fish! great way to start the year!


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Great Fish!:woot:


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

and it was caught on a fly rod!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Very nice fish. I was by the River yesterday and it looked good, As so as I have My eye surgery and get it cleared up I'll start fishing it


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice smallie. You just drift the fly or what? I haven't ever caught a smallie on fly. Had to be thrilling!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

holly pig, thats a toad of a smallie


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

thats a real trophy on a flyrod!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow that IS a nice one!!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice Hocking River Biggun'. Congratulations.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

bnoble - Congrats on the smallie - What a nice looking fish!


----------



## fishnlover (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice smallie..........ready to get out and get some myself if Darby Creek ever goes down.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Great fish! I miss the Hocking (and Athens... and OU... and the Union...)! That is the biggest smallie I've seen from that river.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

That is a pig! I got one several years ago from that river that was just under 4lbs on digital scales (3lbs13oz). Haven't seen as many pigs lately, good to see this one!


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

No place like the Hocking.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

bnoble said:


> I had heard that bigger fish are likely to bite in the winter but I got to experience this first hand yesterday in the Hocking around Athens. Got this 19in. smallie on a clouser minnow with my fly rod. Only fish of the day. Im hoping for some more warm days this winter.


I think God invented Clousers. They're awesome Nice smallie. What wgt. rod?


----------



## Greenfish (May 9, 2010)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice fish! I bet that was a blast on the flyrod! Well done!


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Now that's the way to start things off.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

DeathFromAbove said:


> I think God invented Clousers. They're awesome Nice smallie. What wgt. rod?


Curious as well! Bump!


----------



## bnoble (Apr 5, 2012)

The fish didn't get any runs in due to the cold water. He was pretty lethargic. I had just purchased a 7 wt rod for bass fishing and even had it with me but was too lazy to retie the clouser I wanted to fish that was on my 5 wt. Therefore the fish was caught while duckin and chuckin with the 5wt. and 8lb leader.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

nice looking smallie. I take it you are a student there, just curious as to what part of the river you fish(near campus or not) ? I only know the part you pass over on the bridge coming on to campus and always think to myself that it looks peaceful fishing down there. I never get to fishing though because my visits are generally filled with other extra curriculars.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

treytd32 said:


> nice looking smallie. I take it you are a student there, just curious as to what part of the river you fish(near campus or not) ? I only know the part you pass over on the bridge coming on to campus and always think to myself that it looks peaceful fishing down there. I never get to fishing though because my visits are generally filled with other extra curriculars.


If it's the Richland Bridge you are talking about, there is good fishing upstream and down...but right under the bridge is practically ankle deep during normal levels. Stays real shallow right there.


----------

